# Tetra questions



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I have around fifteen fish in my 75 gallon, lightly planted tank, and i went out today and bought four neon tetras from petsmart. I have 3 red tetras of some other kind (not exactly sure of the name), but as soon as i put the neon tetras in the tank, the red ones started chasing them. I believe the red tetras are well fed, and they have plenty of space. I was wondering if anyone had any info about this or prior experience. Also, i was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere to buy more neon's at a good price, without crazy shipping. or whether im just crazy haha. 

Also, anyone know how long it takes for neons to grow to a decent size in a large tank? (about a quarter inch now).

Thanks!


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi flashbang,

Some tetras are more aggressive than others. There are several tetras that have red in them or the word red in their name. Neons are quite docile and at .25 inch you introduced food to your tank, you may want to try glolight tetras if you want a red color. If you got the red eye tetra they can be more aggressive. Remember that pirahana's are tetras and if you want to see an awsome nasty tetra look up exodon tetra. Neon tetras do not get very large, around 1 to 1.5 inch is all. Try to find a LFS that knows thier fish and takes pride in them, this will do much to find healthy fish and good advice for types of fish. I would also do some research on the different types of fish that is in the hobby so that you do not get caught unaware again. I hope that this helps


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

For me to help, you have to tell my the type of red tetra you have. If you dont know what type of fish it is, put it on this forum.

-I'll get back to you soon
Ian


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

It has also been my experience that addition of new fish always results in some craziness which can sometimes last for several days while brand new hierarchies are established.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I believe they are red minor tetras, three of them in a 75 gallon. I gave the neon tetras to my neighbor for his tank until they grow some more anyways.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

AAA I have that type of fish. What I learned about these fish is that they fight over rank between eachother. They are know as nippers. If I was in your shoes I would not put the neon tetras with them. Any type of fish that has a long tail, will be nipped to death. Ex: Fancy guppies. (not good tank mates). Because neon tetras are so small, I would not put it with that fish. Sorry in a rush, will tell you more info later.
Hope thats useful
-Ian


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Im back. Here is a pic of on of my Minor Tetras or known as Serpae Tetra









Going back to how they are nippy. They are schooling fish and will nip eachother, which is normal. I love these fish and are so worth keeping. I would only put fish with simlar size or larger. I only have one fish that is smaller, being a cherry barb. I use to have 3 of them but one just died a few weeks ago, I think from ich.  Soon I am going to purchase more. If you want to try it out with the Minor tetra and neon tetra, you could, but keep a close watch.

If you have any more question, ask  
-Ian


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, that helps in my decisions, i think i will get those fish you put a picture up of. I think they'll go great in my tank


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi flashbang009,

Nice pic of your Serpae tetra!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

In my experience tetras are WAY more happy, MUCH less stressed and tend to keep to themselves MUCH more in numbers of at least 6-8. Four little neons are way too stressed and nervous by themselves and even the serpaes should be at the 6 or more level. You have a big tank. Make these some nice size schools of each of these. 

FWIW, I have 22 cardinal tetras in my 72 gal and a school of 6 Red Phantom Tetras (very similar looking to the Serpae) too. They never bother each other. Even the school of 10 Golden Tetras only chase themselves around a little. The 8 rummy-nosed pretty much get along with everyone too.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Rich,

The only problem with buying a whole school of neon tetras is the cost. I know 2 dollars a shot isn't bad, but for the size they are, i think they'd get eaten by something bigger and faster in my tank... cough, reptile, cough


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi flashbang
Yeah, the reptile, how big is it? I am sure you know that it will eat plant matter and all fishies that it can catch, even fishies bigger than it is.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

rich815 said:


> In my experience tetras are WAY more happy, MUCH less stressed and tend to keep to themselves MUCH more in numbers of at least 6-8. Four little neons are way too stressed and nervous by themselves and even the serpaes should be at the 6 or more level. You have a big tank. Make these some nice size schools of each of these.
> 
> FWIW, I have 22 cardinal tetras in my 72 gal and a school of 6 Red Phantom Tetras (very similar looking to the Serpae) too. They never bother each other. Even the school of 10 Golden Tetras only chase themselves around a little. The 8 rummy-nosed pretty much get along with everyone too.


I have to agree with rich815 that tetras should be in bigger schools of atleast 6 or more because they are schooling fish. I have the same problem, the cost of getting so many fish. Right now I only have 2 serpae tetra, and as I said before im going to get more. I think it looks better with a school of them and its more healthy for them. They will be fine for a while without a school of there own kind, so take your time. If you have any more questions please ask.

Injoy your tank
-Ian


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

i have a skoal of 40 cardinals and another 15 colombian golds. along with cherry barbs and about nine corys. and everyone gets along fine.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kare Bear,

The reptile(s) (red eared slider) are about four inches in shell diameter. I've had them for about a year, and have heard from everyone i've told they'll eat plants and fish, but i havent had much of a problem. They pick off the sick fish, but other than that, they eat their food with the fish trying to eat it too haha. The only problem i have with them and the plants is that they dig, and their claws are like blades, and slice many softer plants to pieces. 

If anyone wants me to post some updated pictures i can.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

fish aquatics, thanks for the advice, i wish some fish weren't so expensive, it would be nice if pet places gave a discount for a certain amount purchased or something like that. How much were your Serpae tetra (spelling?)


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

flashbang009 said:


> fish aquatics, thanks for the advice, i wish some fish weren't so expensive, it would be nice if pet places gave a discount for a certain amount purchased or something like that. How much were your Serpae tetra (spelling?)


I spent $4.99 really about $5. I do agree with you, pet stores should have a discount deal, if you buy a certain amount of fish.

I hope it all works out for you
-Ian


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

hey guys. use this website boxlotfish.com as this guy sells fish at wholesale prices just look and youll be surprised. 

JJ


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

jerrybforl said:


> hey guys. use this website boxlotfish.com as this guy sells fish at wholesale prices just look and youll be surprised.
> 
> JJ


For non-quarantined fish those are not screaming deals, especially once you add in shipping and inevitable losses....


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks fish aquatics, helps to know im not loony. lol. ill check out that fish site. probly wont buy anything though


----------

